# New Year's Eve Guarantees



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Just got this email for our New Year's Eve Guarantees.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

how many times do they have to renege on guarantees before you stop caring about them


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*I don't mind how busy and what bonuses they offer:*

-Won't drive into the partyzones and keep my car "clean" clean of low rated pax" lol...

-Will rather work in the suburbs and pick up in residential areas where I can see the pax walking towards me..
that gives me a few seconds to decide if I want to drive them or not and drive off without them.

*We will read a lot about "puked cars" after NYE !*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No guarantees here. Not even mention of surge!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

WTF, just $300 ??

We were making $400 - $600 on a regular Saturday night before the pricecuts..

$200 - $300 was just a 12hours shift on Tuesday before the pricecuts..

Maaan.. Uber you will loose a lot of drivers after NYE.

Taxi's will appreciate the Uber surge a lot.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> WTF, just $300 ??
> 
> We were making $400 - $600 on a regular Saturday night before the pricecuts..
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not working unless there's major surge. No way. No how. I've made $215 on a Saturday here before. Top drivers will make $300? That's utter bullshit. I'm not risking life, limb and liability for regular pay, and giving up my holiday?!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@Uber Jax did you receive the same thing? I'm wondering if they offered incentives to higher rated drivers


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Just got this email for our New Year's Eve Guarantees.
> View attachment 3026


 They must be really worried there aren't enough drivers.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

*From the Uberettes in Minneapolis (a very clueless and hapless bunch of individuals only working at Uber to one day be able to cash in their stock options....maybe that's why they can't use spellcheck when sending out these messages of inspiration...re the word: "succesful")*

*New Year's Eve Is 10 Days Away!*
New Year's Eve is the Busiest Night of the Year, Mark Your Calendar Now!

New Year's Eve Demand








As we approach New Year's Eve we will be making sure you have all the information needed to have a smooth and succesful night. Demand in the Twin Cities is expected to be *VERY HIGH.* To make sure you are prepared to earn big on December 31st, we will be sending ten days of pro tips! Check your email daily for tips on how to maximize your earnings on this busy night.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

They sent me a text with the wrong name and promo code. Who the hell is Anthony?


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe they're going to surprise us with a Christmas rate cut, too.


 Talk about coal in your stocking...err paycheck...err..fuel tank. Let's face it, they view drivers as a disposable asset. We work until we can't and they find a new rube to take over from us. Their quality message is getting lost to us and our mutual customer.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *I don't mind how busy and what bonuses they offer:*
> 
> -Won't drive into the partyzones and keep my car "clean" clean of low rated pax" lol...
> 
> ...


 AMEN. No downtown drives for me!


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

How is that for incentive in boston ...lmao

*Uber Boston - Win $1500 This Christmas!*
Happy Holidays! We expect lots of riders to be moving around the city on Christmas as they go to movies, shopping, parties, and more. We are offering THREE $500 PRIZES over the course of the day for our partners who are able to drive on the holiday.
DECEMBER 25, 2014

Christmas Morning Contest: Most trips 9am-2pm wins $500!

Christmas Day Contest: Most trips 2pm-7pm wins $500!

Christmas Night Contest: Most trips 7pm-midnight wins $500!

The Winners will be the drivers with the most completed trips in the eligible times. In the case of a tie, the driver with the highest driver rating on the qualifying trips will be awarded the prize.


----------



## Jrnygrl Ux-Tampa (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They sent me a text with the wrong name and promo code. Who the hell is Anthony?


I got that too. I am now Kelly.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

$300 is their top projected earnings. If you're not insulted by that, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> @Uber Jax did you receive the same thing? I'm wondering if they offered incentives to higher rated drivers


I did receive the same thing. I have yet to receive anything extraordinary for being a higher rated driver!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I just looked into Ubers NYE newsletter to compare it with yours..

Mine only says "potential earnings of $30 - $50 per hour"


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

The NYC drivers are planing a strike on NYE. I think I'll join them and work for cash. Keep my uber phone off. That way I won't have to worry about them trying to Wiesel out of the guarantee


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> The NYC drivers are planing a strike on NYE. I think I'll join them and work for cash. Keep my uber phone off. That way I won't have to worry about them trying to Wiesel out of the guarantee


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Strike, lol, 12,000 cab driver's can take up the slack. And another 5,000 hustlers.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Strike, lol, 12,000 cab driver's can take up the slack. And another 5,000 hustlers.


 Love to see what would happen....and see if it could be duplicated elsewhere.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

holding my breath daily to get my reminder about what to do for NYE....just received this:

*9 Days Until New Year's Eve*
Prep Your Vehicle for New Year's Eve Conditions
Although it has been a little too warm for the snow to stick lately, December 31st is traditionally very cold and snowy. Use the pro tips below to winter-proof your car to stay on the road all night long!


Purchase floor mats to keep your carpets clean as snowy riders get in and out of your vehicle
Keep an ice-scraper in your trunk
Stock up on windshield washer fluid
Check your tires

Click the button below to learn more about our Momentum partner rewards program to see how you can start earning discounts today!
Click Here For Discounts
Please feel free to reach out to us if you have any questions or concerns.
Uber on!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

No email for Colorado yet... 

In my case, doors will remain locked until rider situation has been assessed.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Strike, lol, 12,000 cab driver's can take up the slack. And another 5,000 hustlers.


https://m.facebook.com/uberdriversnetwork


----------



## UberMarc (Nov 24, 2014)

Its funny how many complaints people make about uber and how they treat the drivers. Last time i checked, if you are unhappy, you can stop doing it. I for one, was planning on driving NYE even before their guarentees. I'll make more money than i will being bitter sitting on my couch. 

And how does going on strike help you exactly? Does making no money to prove a point, make sense when there are bills to be paid?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberMarc said:


> Its funny how many complaints people make about uber and how they treat the drivers. Last time i checked, if you are unhappy, you can stop doing it. I for one, was planning on driving NYE even before their guarentees. I'll make more money than i will being bitter sitting on my couch.
> 
> And how does going on strike help you exactly? Does making no money to prove a point, make sense when there are bills to be paid?


lol. of course you would see it as a binary decision of "work for Uber / sit on couch"

meanwhile, I for one will be going out and partying at a swanky club this NYE .

Enjoy your $300 (if you're a top partner, otherwise less) you high roller you.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

UberMarc said:


> Its funny how many complaints people make about uber and how they treat the drivers. Last time i checked, if you are unhappy, you can stop doing it. I for one, was planning on driving NYE even before their guarentees. I'll make more money than i will being bitter sitting on my couch.
> 
> And how does going on strike help you exactly? Does making no money to prove a point, make sense when there are bills to be paid?


How long have you been working UberMarc? I started a year ago and the per mile rate was $2.20 and my main complaint was the CSR didn't respond within 24 hours and most rides were over $20. Forward a year and the rate is 1.10 and the CSR may take 3 days to deny your email requests. Car maintnance costs through the roof, Try to pay your bills at those rates It's a struggle


----------



## UberMarc (Nov 24, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> lol. of course you would see it as a binary decision of "work for Uber / sit on couch"
> 
> meanwhile, I for one will be going out and partying at a swanky club this NYE .
> 
> Enjoy your $300 (if you're a top partner, otherwise less) you high roller you.


It sounds like you make enough money where you don't need to drive for Uber, in which case good for you and congratulations on all your success in life. Clearly, my comments would not directed at you. Enjoy your swankness, and be safe



wtdrivesnj said:


> How long have you been working UberMarc? I started a year ago and the per mile rate was $2.20 and my main complaint was the CSR didn't respond within 24 hours and most rides were over $20. Forward a year and the rate is 1.10 and the CSR may take 3 days to deny your email requests. Car maintnance costs through the roof, Try to pay your bills at those rates It's a struggle


I get your issues, and don't disagree, but if driving for Uber is such a burden for you, then why do it? I have not been driving as long as you have, so my discontent towards Uber is not at the same level as yours. I have been happy with driving for them, and their responses to my emails and concerns have been on point. I read these forums, and the news, so I understand that this company is not without issues, but you'll find that with any job you have (except maybe Google, I hear they are solid)

But it still leaves my question unanswered. What good will a strike do for you, as a driver? Will it change the maintenance costs on your car? What's the end game? To get them to increase their driver rates?


----------



## CS289 (Dec 10, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> lol. of course you would see it as a binary decision of "work for Uber / sit on couch"
> 
> meanwhile, I for one will be going out and partying at a swanky club this NYE .
> 
> Enjoy your $300 (if you're a top partner, otherwise less) you high roller you.


What a great condescending message by you. Classy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

CS289 said:


> What a great condescending message by you. Classy.


True. I just don't like the tired, old "if you don't like it leave" mantra.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> True. I just don't like the tired, old "if you don't like it leave" mantra.


you proly like this book


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Why yes, that is one of my favorite books. How did you know?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Why yes, that is one of my favorite books. How did you know?


Oh, that's so easy, looking at your avatar, Koba.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I also like this one


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

UberMarc said:


> It sounds like you make enough money where you don't need to drive for Uber, in which case good for you and congratulations on all your success in life. Clearly, my comments would not directed at you. Enjoy your swankness, and be safe
> 
> I get your issues, and don't disagree, but if driving for Uber is such a burden for you, then why do it? I have not been driving as long as you have, so my discontent towards Uber is not at the same level as yours. I have been happy with driving for them, and their responses to my emails and concerns have been on point. I read these forums, and the news, so I understand that this company is not without issues, but you'll find that with any job you have (except maybe Google, I hear they are solid)
> 
> But it still leaves my question unanswered. What good will a strike do for you, as a driver? Will it change the maintenance costs on your car? What's the end game? To get them to increase their driver rates?


To me your questions is like asking why breathe. You sound like you accept everything don't ask questions give up before you you even get started. go picket something it's good for the soul. Even if you don't win at least you stood for something


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Did I read the first post right? They are guaranteeing $12.50 an hr? With the CHANCE of winning a $500.00 bonus?

That's pretty funny.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I also like this one


you'll proly like this one too:


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

MikeB said:


> you'll proly like this one too:


You gotta love a guy who murders 30 million of his own people. Tells ya all you need to know.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did I read the first post right? They are guaranteeing $12.50 an hr? With the CHANCE of winning a $500.00 bonus?
> 
> That's pretty funny.


No you read it wrong. The guarantee is that every fare between 8pm - 10pm will be a minimum of $10. Every fare between midnight and 2:30am will be a minimum of $20. Each fare not each hour. Then they are giving away 4 $500 bonuses.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

pengduck said:


> No you read it wrong. The guarantee is that every fare between 8pm - 10pm will be a minimum of $10. Every fare between midnight and 2:30am will be a minimum of $20. Each fare not each hour. Then they are giving away 4 $500 bonuses.


Ahhh....ok. Hmmm....still not sure how I feel about it. I am more partial to the 40 and 50 an hr guarantee.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> No guarantees here. Not even mention of surge!
> 
> View attachment 3028


No guarantees or surge mentioned in Dallas TX either.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ahhh....ok. Hmmm....still not sure how I feel about it. I am more partial to the 40 and 50 an hr guarantee.


Well I guess with these rates something is better than nothing. Plus the cost of living is cheaper here than there.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They sent me a text with the wrong name and promo code. Who the hell is Anthony?


LOL...thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

The text here in LA says a potential of $50 to $75 per hour. But no guarantee. No other details


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

And I am only working until 11pm. No pukes please! !


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

yup.. they are advertising between 50-70/hr here in LA. If that is truly the case, it would be ridiculous to offer an offsetting guarantee.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

also, considering the average trip in LA is around $10, that means the surge will be set at least 2.5x if drivers are to see at least 50/hr.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

UberOne said:


> also, considering the average trip in LA is around $10, that means the surge will be set at least 2.5x if drivers are to see at least 50/hr.


Better be more than that no matter how many drivers are out there


----------

